# Basketball in Scotland



## perth scotland (Oct 11, 2006)

Having spent the last two summers in Canada the kids in my youth group have a bigger interest in Basketball than before however what can be done to get more interested

There is very little TV coverage here and most only play in schools

What is the interest like accross Europe ?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

basketball interest here is HUGE.Bball is the 2nd biggest sport in Turkey we have a TV coverage too


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Same here... I have come to realise that basketball interest is much greater all accross the Mediterranean nations of Europe (Iberia, France, Italy, Balkans, Turkey) with interest level diminishing as we go further north. Of course Russia and the Baltic countries are huge in the sport as well and from the western European countries, Great Britain must be the only one that is so far behind.
Here in Greece we have 2 league games broadcasted every weekend, plus a lot more fromt he Euroleague and the NBA. Basketball is easily the 2nd biggest sport in the country, and it was competing with football at some point


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Must be hard playing basketball in Kilts


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

white360 said:


> Must be hard playing basketball in Kilts


No harder than it is playing in a flannel jacket and doc martins.


----------



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Basketball in ScotlanWhat the hell are you talking about?d*

Basketball in Scotland:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

i thought i would never use this two words in a sentence


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

white360 said:


> Must be hard playing basketball in Kilts


lol classic :lol:


----------

